#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Building a Thai Teak Wood House

## dirtydog

They must have sneaked up on me as I have only just seen this Teak house being and they must have been at it a few weeks.
This house is being built in Jomtien at Soi Thepprasit and as I go past there most days I shall stop off to take more pictures, today I only took a couple just to get them used to the idea of some farang coming round taking pictures of bits of wood and how the work is progressing.

It seems to be 3 seperate buildings, I assume these will be interconnected with walkways nearer its completion date.

----------


## hillbilly

I might have a word or two coming up... :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Dr Andy has recently started building a teak house.
hoping he will do a report.

----------


## dirtydog

Well I was quite shocked at how swift these guys are, well that is untill I looked around that is.

----------


## Thetyim

Was it a house built up north, packed up and transported south ?

----------


## dirtydog

It all looks brand new, but yes it was prefabricated off site  :Smile:  the whole compound of the house.



And here they are just lifting another wall into place.

----------


## Thetyim

What they do in Phrae is to buy up quality seasoned teak, run it through a planer machine so that it looks new and then build a house from it.

The house is sold, dismantled and moved to your land.
Thats what was going on in those other piccies I posted.

----------


## dirtydog

They have braced all the main beams which I have to admit I didn't notice a couple of days ago, but it all seems to be going along well.



The front is looking pretty classy.

----------


## dirtydog

Not to be outdone by friscofrankie I went and took some pictures of the joints, the last 2 days nobody has been working there so progress is at a Thai pace, ie dead slow, but it gave me a chance to actually wander around.

----------


## dirtydog

This supporting post has obviously been used on another house before.



Look at all these bloody joints, got to have some patience with a job like this.

----------


## donmeurett

I do not think there is any type of House more Beautiful than a Thai style house. There are several places just North of Bangkok that build them.

don
hodag@yahoo.com

----------


## breezer1

> I do not think there is any type of House more Beautiful than a Thai style house. There are several places just North of Bangkok that build them.
> 
> don
> hodag@yahoo.com


 
Any web addys to take a look please .

----------


## DrAndy

> Dr Andy has recently started building a teak house.
> hoping he will do a report.


 
I am not sure what I am doing, but I have taken some photos

a report may well be upcoming, but it may take some time

watch this space

----------


## dirtydog

Well the guys are back on the job with loads of materials on site, roof tiles and loads of wood, 2 guys are planning down the wood, 1 guy is varnishing it, got to admit I didn't see any insect or termite killer being used  :Sad:  another couple of guys are up in the roof area of the smallest building finishing off the wood there so they can get the roof tiles up.



It's absolutely amazing how many supports they have to put in because they are going to be using such small roof tiles.





Here is a picture looking straight up from underneath where the roof will be.



Notice the guy using a hand saw in the second picture, he must have arms like popeye if he keeps that up.

----------


## dirtydog

The small clay roof tiles are already on site so maybe they will be up on the small building this week.



The wooden trims for the roof are nearly all planned down.



All 3 buildings are going to be joined by a massive verandha.



Not sure what this is going to be for but now is the wrong time for them to be building downstairs walls as they need the space and don't need to be climbing over poxy walls to get stuff up to the upper levels.

----------


## dirtydog

Well they got the roof tiles up for the small roof, then again it is only a matter of laying them down on the roof as they are not tied or nailed so thats a pretty quick job.



What came as a bit of a shoch is they are using 8 by 4 foot floor sheets  :Sad:  I assume they will put teak wood floor boards on top of these.



More wood for the roof ready and waiting to be used.

----------


## RandomChances

I like this house, you shal have to take me to see it next time I'm down. Preferably in time to get back and have a late afternoon bottle of Sang Som  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

> ...got to admit I didn't see any insect or termite killer being used...


Good observation. I was told that they s'a'pray after the fact. Many Thai builders disagree about this issue. :Surprised:

----------


## dirtydog

Be too late to spray as one of the guys was varnishing the wood before it went up.

The perfect scenario is that the wood is planned and sanded, then termite protected, then stained if you with to use stain, then varnished in shiny varnish, and then if you want a matt finish varnished in matt varnish afterwards, now you can start cutting your wood to size and do the same with the bare bits of wood, ie fit it where ever it goes and termite protect the cut ends etc.

----------


## RandomChances

Depending on what wood is used does it need any protection. My house is about 50 years old and apart for some of bits done in Mai Deng there's no insect damage

----------


## Thetyim

> I like this house, you shal have to take me to see it next time I'm down.


Take a look at this one
Insii Thai House

----------


## RandomChances

^ Yep that nice as well, mabye a bit to dark. I do like some of the traditional/modern blend Thai houses

----------


## dirtydog

> Preferably in time to get back and have a late afternoon bottle of Sang Som


Sounds like a good idea to me  :Smile: 





> Depending on what wood is used does it need any protection


If it is seasoned old teak wood probably not as it is rock hard, also the older a teak tree is the higher the content of the resin that insects don't like, but a lot of the time they use young teak trees which dont have time to build up a large resin content.

----------


## RandomChances

^ Mines made out of Makha Wood. You've got to drill it first before you nail it. It's got a hardness rating of more than twice that of teak. Can't get any any more, usually just second hand stuff. It's been sugested that I just dismantal my house sell the wood and should have enough to build a nice shiny new concrete one.....can't be arsed though  :Smile: 

Makha wood

----------


## Thetyim

> Can't get any any more,


Unless you know where to look  :Wink:  

You remember how our land rises up the hillside behind the house .
Well it has plenty of Makha.  There is a special mushroom that only grows under the Makha tree called "Hed Kha"
We have loads of those mushrooms every season.

If the makha tree is rare now then that explains why everyone gives me a blank look when I mention my favourite mushroom

----------


## RandomChances

^ yea should of said hard to get hold of  :Smile: . I think around here they are virtually wiped out. The Makha for ours apparently was localy felled, 3 brothers more or less started the village (one was my FiL), but they built 3 houses, all Makha as it was the best avalible. The house across the road has some planks over a meter wide, must of been an impressive tree

----------


## dirtydog

> Take a look at this one


Nice.

----------


## dirtydog

Well they seem to be rushing along at full speed now, some are putting down the floors and some are doing the woodwork for one of the main roofs, it's actually beginnig to look like a house now.

----------


## DrAndy

that looks very posh compared to mine!   and expensive

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
it's just the angle Andy.

----------


## DrAndy

oh.  alright then, but it does have all sorts of fancy bits, and panelling at the top 

if they have used wooden posts, it is a pity they did not use proper fat tree trunks for the downstairs support

----------


## dirtydog

Well as we saw one roof is finished and they are now doing one of the main roofs.

Close up of the underside of the roof.

----------


## dirtydog

The pictures above and below were taken yesterday, the floor boards they are using for the open areas upstairs, this they are going to tile, only problem is there is a lot of flex in the boards and this could cause tiles to come loose, the room floors will be done in traditional teak wood.
This is taken from upstairs after climbing their rickety ladder made out of odds and ends pieces of wood.
This is the smallest room and will be the living room.



This one is going to be made into 2 bedrooms.



Doesn't look too bad does it.



The Bathroom is going to be on the ground floor.



I still have no idea for what this raised area will be used for.

----------


## dirtydog

Well they got the second roof up and done, all they got to do now is put the fancy trim round it.

----------


## dirtydog

Well it seems they have gone on strike again, but it is looking like a house now.



They were working on the ground floor filling in all the nail heads and the damaged bits of wood, assume they have run out of money yet again and are waiting for some more.

----------


## Aquaman

I had one of these places built. from Phrea to my place in Nakon Phanom. they did a good job and it was done in three weeks. 10 guys on 10-12 hours a day. here are some pictures.

----------


## friscofrankie

^Ball-Park Costs?

----------


## Aquaman

700-800k.  all done no extra costs.  includes paint, and windows, doors, and hardware.  they speak english fairly well.

----------


## Jarvis

^ How many rooms?

----------


## jlmcneil

Outstanding home, I like this style, are these builders local? or do they travel, I want to build a home next year outside of Si-Sa-Ket

----------


## Aquaman

Its two bedroom, one main room and a small sort of in-between room.  big porch, and sala.  these guys travel, as do all the materials  from Phrae.

----------


## Thetyim

> I want to build a home next year outside of Si-Sa-Ket


The prices quoted in Phrae usually include erection anyway in Thailand.

----------


## lom

> The prices quoted in Phrae usually include erection anyway in Thailand.


Can you get them to quote some prices for me - desperately need it  :Wank:

----------


## dirtydog

Obviously the money has run out, the builder is actually building this to resell it, trouble is it's about 10 meters from the main road so I should imagine the traffic noise is horrendous, they have filled all the holes and varnished what they have completed, shame they aint got the rest of the walls and stuff up  :Sad:

----------


## Aquaman

i was driving near rayong the other day and saw a company that does the houses.  they looked nice.  on route 3 i believe, past rayong tword chanthaburi.




> The prices quoted in Phrae usually include erection anyway in Thailand.


mine did.  and i could have had it built anywhere, its the same price.  they build them everywhere.  after they finished my house they went down to ko chang and built a bunch of places for a resort there.

----------


## dirtydog

Something seems to have gone drastically wrong, for a few weeks they have only had a couple of guys poncing around filling the wood and varnishing and that, now they are taking apart the right hand side building, will this house ever be finished?

----------


## lozillionaire

Shame not to finish such a nice house.

----------


## dirtydog

Well I sort of know why they are taking this house apart, it has been sold and being rebuilt in Ban Chang, but I am not sure if this was just a marketing technique or not, seems a lot of work just to sell something, but then again labour is cheap I suppose, then again it would be a better idea just to get some more wood and build a new one in Ban Chang and keep that one as a show piece.

Here is one of the posts that hasn't been finished yet.



Yep the right building has completely gone.

----------


## dirtydog

The roof tiles are coming off the left building.



Down the wooden slide they go, quite a good idea albeit labour intensive.



And put into a nice neat pile at the bottom.

----------


## DrAndy

It is quite common for wooden houses to be moved

as for keeping one for "display" purposes, maybe they cannot afford the cost of a spare house

as you said before, it is on a noisy road so must have been seen by many people...good marketing

----------


## Thetyim

> it is on a noisy road so must have been seen by many people...good marketing


Yep, they have probably sold the same house to 15 different people, taken 2 million deposit from each and are now dismantling the evidence.

----------


## DrAndy

cruel....but possible

----------


## dirtydog

Well it is being taken apart a lot quicker than it was put up  :Sad:

----------


## caller

> Its two bedroom, one main room and a small sort of in-between room. big porch, and sala. these guys travel, as do all the materials from Phrae.


Hi Aquaman,

Great house a page or so back!

I tried sending you a pm, but as I'm a newbie, I wasn't allowed. So rather than post 15 pieces of junk to get to the required level, I thought I'd ask a question or two here if that's okay?

I guess others might have the answers?

Any idea where I could get more information about such places? Are there other designs - 3-bed for example? Do they or similar companies have websites? If not, is there anywhere I could visit? When next in LOS, I will be around the Korat area (with a trip to Hua Hin thrown in). But I could change my plans.

Whats the life-span of such a house?

Now this will make me seem real dumb, but no mention was made of a kitchen or bathroom! You must have them, but are they in the main house?

Sorry for so many questions but I'm keen to learn more and need some help.

Many thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

There are a few companies near Phrae.  i think the district is called den chai, its on the road up to chaing mai.  ive seen a few companies in ayuthia as well.  you can design anything you want.  i'm not sure about websites.  as for the kitchen and bathroom we built them on the ground floor, not really attached to the house.  just walk down the trap door stairs and there is the kitchen and bathroom.  it woul dbe nice to have a toilet up top here but didnt feel like doing it.  good luck.

----------


## caller

Thanks Aquaman,

With luck, someone else will post with some more info? 

Time for me to do some research methinks - both here and elsewhere.

Thanks again,

Caller

----------


## DrAndy

caller, you dont need to buy a ready made house. That is the nmost expensive way to do it

I bought an old house, just for the wood, not the design. I then had it transported to my land. I used an architect to draw up our plans, and to get planning permission. Then we found some builders who followed the plans, and any changes we wanted

in the end, we had a nice big wooden house, bath and kitchen upstairs at the back in a concrete part

easy peasy...sort of

----------


## caller

> caller, you dont need to buy a ready made house. That is the nmost expensive way to do it
> 
> I bought an old house, just for the wood, not the design. I then had it transported to my land. I used an architect to draw up our plans, and to get planning permission. Then we found some builders who followed the plans, and any changes we wanted
> 
> in the end, we had a nice big wooden house, bath and kitchen upstairs at the back in a concrete part
> 
> easy peasy...sort of


Thanks DrA, early days for me yet, but its got me excited. Like I said, I'll have to do the rounds to learn more!

Mnay thanks.

----------


## NickA

^^Any pics DrA?

----------


## Thetyim

> Then we found some builders who followed the plans


That is the hard bit.  The buggers usually build what they want not want you wanted. f you can find a quality builder then yes your way is better.

At least the other way to can actually see exactly what you are getting before you start.

----------


## Thetyim

> With luck, someone else will post with some more info?


https://teakdoor.com/construction-in-...ak-houses.html (Teak  Houses)

----------


## Aquaman

Mine was built without any delays.  took them about 4 weeks from crew and wood stepping foot on our land till they shoved off.

I looked at buying a house made of wood then tearing it down and doing it that way.  i just havent seen a nice looking house in the area so i figured the local labor was used to putting up concrete places.

----------


## dirtydog

Pattaya now has 1 less teak wood house  :Sad:

----------


## DrAndy

> ^^Any pics DrA?


 
I am thinking of doing a house thread, I just have to find the energy to get all the pics uploaded Nick

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> Then we found some builders who followed the plans
> 
> 
> That is the hard bit. The buggers usually build what they want not want you wanted. f you can find a quality builder then yes your way is better.
> 
> At least the other way to can actually see exactly what you are getting before you start.


yes, we were lucky with good builders, and my wife was a good project manager

builders do tend to try to build what they are used to, so if you have any non-standard ideas, they need to be discussed and explained until the builders can feel OK about them. They actually like to do things differently, it makes their day when they finish something good and can show their friends

----------


## caller

> Originally Posted by caller
> 
> With luck, someone else will post with some more info?


Thanks - that link is saved - even though I had to delete it from my reply to enable me to, well, reply! I think I'm up to 10 now, so no more of that. :Very Happy:

----------


## dirtydog

Well it seems this thread has now come to an end and the Teak house is no more, think it took them less than a week to take the whole thing down, have to goto the beginning of the thread to see when they started.

All in tiny little bits now.



The roof trim.



Joists.



Main supporting beam.



Roof fascia.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Did you ask them why they took it down?

----------


## breezer1

Any idea what happened to this project ?

Breezer

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Easy enough; they changed their minds, pretty much in the same way a 6 year old kid starts building something from lego blocks, then when it's almost done thinks "naaaaaaaaaaaah" and goes on to play somewhere else.

And... this is a little bit of food for thought actually:  If you build a nice teak home and go on holiday for a week, you may come back to find just the concrete slab on the ground.  :Smile:

----------


## breezer1

> Well they seem to be rushing along at full speed now, some are putting down the floors and some are doing the woodwork for one of the main roofs, it's actually beginnig to look like a house now.


Any idea why work stopped and any update on whathappened to the house ? 

Thanx Breezer

----------


## dirtydog

> Well I sort of know why they are taking this house apart, it has been sold and being rebuilt in Ban Chang


this is why.

----------


## NickA

> If you build a nice teak home and go on holiday for a week, you may come back to find just the concrete slab on the ground


Very true, happened to a friend of mine

----------


## dirtydog

Well I found another one that is just about finished, this one is up for sale and can be moved to your lovely plot of land, this is on Sukhumvit going from Pattaya to Sattahip on the left hand side.

The front of the house.



The back and one side.



The main room.



One of the bedrooms.

----------


## BosseO

Hi DD, any ideas about how much for house like this? We can get a 5 rai riverfront patch, with a fishpond on it, up in Phayao.

BosseO.

----------


## DrAndy

> Well I found another one that is just about finished, this one is up for sale and can be moved to your lovely plot of land, this is on Sukhumvit going from Pattaya to Sattahip on the left hand side.


that looks a real fancy house DD, I bet they are tring to sell if for B6million

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Needs more windows, but it's beautiful.

----------


## mcc

man such a beautiful house/ houses

well i am very intrested in seeing one of these little beauties first hand

i am also very intrested in a price for this baby

mcc

nice houses 

want one of those

got the land 

just a matter of time

mcc

oooops sorry about the double post

i am also very intrested in the house aquaman built

will pm once post count hits 20

hence the dribble post

mcc :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Here's another Thai teakwood house, this one is an old house that has been bought for the wood and is now being rebuilt near Pattaya, only trouble is is that it is right close to Sukhumvit Road so they will have traffic noise problems, next door to it is the owners garden center, she doesn't know when it will be finished as she is a bit skint at the moment.



Can't really see it in this picture but the doors are really nice and have carvings on them.



A bit closer to the doors.



A couple more walls and some of the fancy roof stuff to go up.

----------


## dirtydog

Something like this would be worth buying for the wood, ok it's bloody ugly but you only need a saw to redesign it  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> Hi DD, any ideas about how much for house like this? We can get a 5 rai riverfront patch, with a fishpond on it, up in Phayao.
> 
> BosseO.


It's a nice house alright, but it will likely cost a packet around here.
You're far better buying a couple of old teak houses from up north, Chiang Rai to Phrae area, having them renovated up there than transported down. I think wooden houses around Pattaya are well over priced, same around Udon actually.
See Dr. Andys thread 'house in the ricefields'.

----------


## BosseO

> Originally Posted by BosseO
> 
> 
> Hi DD, any ideas about how much for house like this? We can get a 5 rai riverfront patch, with a fishpond on it, up in Phayao.
> 
> BosseO.
> 
> 
> It's a nice house alright, but it will likely cost a packet around here.
> ...


Plans changed, again. We have to look for something else. A phone call yesterday told us that the lady offering the land to us had sold to her FiL. 
Sad though, as the land once was my wifes grandfathers, and he traded it for a few sacks of rice when everythihg went wrong and the family was hungry.

BosseO.

----------


## DrAndy

true DD

A lot of the old wood houses are quite ugly, just built by themselves without much thought about appearance etc

but they often have really nice wood, thick teak planks, hard wood beams

----------


## mcc

dd am i hearing you right

you actually buy that house and then they move it to your land?

how much you reckon i could buy one like that for?

i am talking everything complete??

thanks mcc

----------


## dirtydog

1 million or 100 million, your being a bit vague, to buy the wood is like real cheap, but to build a luxury mansion from several of these isn't, your question is too vague.

----------


## dirtydog

I went to check on my land yesterday, yes, it's still there, anyway my neighbour who used to have coconut trees has cleared them and planted something else, look like palm trees to me, also he has started building himself a nice teakwood house  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

This teak wood house is nice, they are making them down off of Soi Khao Talo, they have a few different designs, only got a picture of this one as you know they think you are stealing their special designs that nobody else could think of.

----------


## lozillionaire

If you was to purchase one of these small teak houses and have them put up just for a few years can you just take them down and move them when you want? I have a great plot of land but no house at the moment but i would like something small and stylish just for now on the land.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> can you just take them down and move them when you want?


Yes, you can.

----------


## DrAndy

I have just bought a nice old rice barn. It is similar to a house except it has no stairs (they think that fools the rats). Very cute, 6 big posts, cost B10,000 and another B10,000 to move and rebuild to similar specs. I will need some new wood to replace old, useless bits though.

you can do that with any wooden house, but the rebuild can vary depending on the standard you want.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> cost B10,000 and another B10,000 to move and rebuild to similar specs.


Jeez, that's cheap.

Who finds these places? Your missus?

----------


## Thetyim

^^
Got any pictures ?

----------


## DrAndy

no pictures yet, just a heap of wood

I will post when up and finished

as for cheap, I thought it was OK. Our builder knew we had rice and needed a barn, so he mentioned a neighbour wanted to sell one

it is quite high (3 metres) so I will use the underneath as a workshop for wood

----------


## sunsetter

nice golden oldie thread, dr andy, pics please  :Smile:

----------


## panthira

from what I've observed upcountry teak is insect proof?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> from what I've observed upcountry teak is insect proof?


Is that supposed to be a question or a statement?

----------


## DrAndy

> nice golden oldie thread, dr andy, pics please


already done as a thread here




> https://teakdoor.com/building-in-thai...rice-barn.html (DrAndys Rice Barn)


all the pics and more!

----------


## DrAndy

> from what I've observed upcountry teak is insect proof?


 
as it has a question mark, that is self evident Marmite

but does it mean "upcountry teak", or was he upcountry observing the teak?

whatever, yes, teak is insect-proof except for the wood just beneath the bark

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> as it has a question mark, that is self evident Marmite


Except that the rest of the sentence is definitely a statement.

----------


## DrAndy

you have to make allowances Marmite; I think we are lucky there was a question mark and teak was spelt correctly

----------


## panthira

You guys are harsh. Remember i'm the product(victim) of an American education. I actually did some online research and young teak is not insect resistant but the old growth trees are . Apparently the silica content helps with this.

----------


## good2bhappy

10K baht for wood?
My BIL's MIL sold some wood from her house at 250K bht to a Thai in the village!

----------


## frogs

do you have a name of any company doing these houses..havn't been able to find .Thanks

----------


## DrAndy

you would be better off drawing your own plans, with an architect, and buying an old house for the wood. Take along an expert to verify the type and quality of the wood

more fun and a lot cheaper than those "off-the-shelf" houses

----------


## teevee

I'll add a few comments as I've "been there and done that", having built three traditional Thai (central plains) houses (for a total of 12 "roofs") on or near our property in Khao Yai and currently building more.

1.  Old teak is termite proof so use of re-cycled teak is a better option then using new teak for numerous reasons including termites.  As important, there are potential legal hassles when using new teak of unknown origin (and I wont even go into the moral issues regarding that).

2.  You can buy "new" traditional houses but its extremely expensive and the several houses I know of which were built this way cost 60,000,000 - 100,000,000 baht (for a cluster of 3 - 6 houses).   

3.  Buying old traditional houses, dismantling, moving, restoring and rebuilding is not easy but its still possible as there are still some good houses available although they are fast becoming extinct.  However, without the right contacts this would be time consuming, frustrating and probably fruitless (my missus takes care of this). 

4.  As for costs, the current absolute minimum for old houses built to "western" standards for structure, plumbing, electrical, septic & water treatment, kitchen, etc would be 3,000,000 baht per "roof".  A typical house would include 3 "roofs" so that an absolute minimum of 9,000,000 baht.  Not included in that price are the following variable prices: 1) purchase of the house, 2) transportation of the house, 3) farang kitchen, 4) air conditioning, 5) sala and 6) swimming pool.   

5.  I will also add that traditional thai houses are maintenance intensive which is no problem if you have the time and the inclination but is an additional ongoing cost and potential problem if you dont.

6.  I'd post a few pics but still dont have that privilege yet !!

----------


## DrAndy

> 3. Buying old traditional houses, dismantling, moving, restoring and rebuilding is not easy but its still possible as there are still some good houses available although they are fast becoming extinct. However, without the right contacts this would be time consuming, frustrating and probably fruitless (my missus takes care of this). 
> 
> 4. As for costs, the current absolute minimum for old houses built to "western" standards for structure, plumbing, electrical, septic & water treatment, kitchen, etc would be 3,000,000 baht per "roof". A typical house would include 3 "roofs" so that an absolute minimum of 9,000,000 baht. Not included in that price are the following variable prices: 1) purchase of the house, 2) transportation of the house, 3) farang kitchen, 4) air conditioning, 5) sala and 6) swimming pool. 
> 
> !


 
Thanks for that info teevee

I suppose it all depends on what you mean by "traditional", as in general, a traditional house is a fairly basic, thrown together sort-of place, using nice wood which has aged gracefully

If you want a house that looks like a temple, so be it, but if you want a house made of wood, but with modern conveniences, you can do it reasonably cheaply (albeit, more expensive than a concrete equivalent)

if you read my thread about the wooden house we built, in famous threads, you can see what I am talking about

https://teakdoor.com/building-in-thai...icefields.html

This cost less than B2million, although we are still adding and improving around it

The original house for the wood cost B300,000 (although we saw a wonderful place for B1m) and we needed to buy some extra

no aircon needed, no swimming pool

----------


## dirtydog

Here's a nice cheap affordable wooden house that is down one of the small Sois just off of Soi Theprassit, got to admit the only reason I took a picture of this one was because it was next door to the next one I am going to post which was damn nice.



Now this is nice, the back of it overlooks a big lake, mainly open countryside surrounds it, well as much as Jomtien allows open countryside, it's a bit small but would do me.



From another angle but a bit wonky.



And a bit further down the road is this place, loads of Thai teakwood houses but all well hidden by the garden  :Sad:

----------


## sabang

Just a question for the woody types. This is the Mil's one time family residence in Ubon- we're planning on moving it out here soon.



Apparently it's 'better than teak'. Not that I know anything about it, but the wood is in fine shape considering it's been unoccupied for over ten years. Anyone know what wood it is?

----------


## DrAndy

Could be anything, but not much is "better than teak"!

you would have to sand a piece down, showing the grain etc before it could be identified

----------


## jandajoy

Bumping this thread cos I can't link it.

----------


## sunsetter

this is on koh chang, salak phet, or jek bae, cant remember

----------


## crazyswede

*Here´s two more from Koh Chang ..  i like the big one best!  


*

----------


## Lucywu2012

That looks great, but why don't you prefer to using bamboo to build the house. maybe it will much better!!

----------


## Narcosis78

Hi Dirty dog,

I used to live in Thailand for a while until 6 years ago when I moved back home to the UK temporarily.  Whilst here I am studying for my Architectural qualifications. I am currently  working on my dissertation which involves traditional Thai houses.  I have seen this blog and some of your photos would be ideal to use in my dissertation.  I am writing this to as your permission to use your photos, it would be most appreciated.  If you don't mind, could you please email me confirmation of your concent?

----------


## dirtydog

As long as they are not used for financial profit I don't mind.

----------


## Narcosis78

Thanks,
They certainly won't be.  I'm writing about the sustainability factor of traditional construction as opposed to the modern lumps of concrete springing up everywhere.  Could you mail me at mattsamways[at]hotmail.com please to confirm?  I will need to add you into my acknowledgement page to say where I got the pictures from, if you wouldn't mind I would need your name, but if you'd rather not, then I can say you would prefer to remain annonymous.

Thanks again

----------


## dirtydog

You have confirmation, only one dirtydog on here, lower case and no space, and only one teakdoor.com on the net  :Smile:

----------


## Narcosis78

Fair enough...

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'm writing about the sustainability factor of traditional construction as opposed to the modern lumps of concrete springing up everywhere.


Just remember that we only have mismanaged forests here, not managed forests, so timber isn't a sustainable material in SE Asia.

----------


## F4UCorsair

Aquaman (post on page # 2) can you send me a PM or email  F4UCorsair007[at]yahoo.com.au  please.

I'd like to get some contact details of your builder.

Thanks

----------


## F4UCorsair

Sorry I should have mentioned, I can't contact Aquaman direct because I don't have 20 posts up, new member.
I'd appreciate it if somebody who can could PM Aquaman and ask him to contatc me in case he isn't here often.
Thanks for your help

----------


## palexxxx

F4UCorsair,

Aquaman hasn't posted on this forum since August 2009.

I think the builder that you are looking for is at the link below.  They are in Phrae.


ThaiLanna Home, buy your own TEAK-wooden house in Thailand!

----------


## F4UCorsair

Thanks for the info palexxxx.  I've had contact with Thai Lanna.

Anybody know of other companies building similar houses?

----------


## hansenedte

hi all

What can you put on teak to keep the critters from eating it. seen the dust piles under a bed; like you would expect on bamboo but its on the teak
Any special things to spray or powerder to protect ? 

 :Smile:  :bananaman:

----------


## byrdmanojvk

Hi Guys, Greetings from India. I am extremely fascinated with the uniqueness of the Thai Teak Wood house. I would really love to build something like the one in this link in India.
Newly built Thai style teak wood house on 5 rai plot near beach, Dolphin Bay, PranburiPranburi-Property.com
1) Can I get some good architect to come to India and work on this house (please do share any good references if you have them)
2) Can it be completed in 60 days since that is the duration for Business Visa to India (single trip at a stretch)
3) Would I need to get the labourers as well or I can use the local labourers here

----------


## Norton

> Can I get some good architect to come to India and work on this house (please do share any good references if you have them)


None on this forum. Try here.
ThaiLanna Home, buy your own TEAK-wooden house in Thailand!

----------

